# Best digital camera under 9k



## Manickaraj (Jun 7, 2009)

Guys pls suggest the best digital camera under 9k.

Thanks.


----------



## acewin (Jun 7, 2009)

Nikon S210 is 8MP camera and priced around 7.5K quiet a drop, I bought it in 9.5K 3 months back after that is S220 around 8.7K, these prices is what I saw in whizz

beside these two from nikon there are many good cameras from sony, samsung and canon which are 10MP and are priced sub 10K, you can buy any of them as per ur wish and offer being given.

Like nikon is giving 4GB card and tripod with S210 and S220. 
Picture quality from Sony/Samsung/Canon/Nikon/Olympus is quiet good so you cannot say which is the best.
You can decide your choice as per your wish.

Few of the deciding factors, battery i.e charging facility provided, how long they last.
whthere there is any internal memory provided or not or is it necessary to put a mem card and optical zoom and screen size

Sony has given face detection few cameras have got smile detection.

I bought S210, for two reason for the offer package of mem card and tripod stand, and internal memory given which allows me to take pics even when I do not have mem card put. sony does not have proper and canon do not have internal mem

Olympus-FE-3010 is 12 MP camera
Sony DSC 980 is 12.1 MP, list can keep on.
you can check the specs from this site CompareIndia


----------



## Manickaraj (Jun 8, 2009)

acewin said:


> Nikon S210 is 8MP camera and priced around 7.5K quiet a drop, I bought it in 9.5K 3 months back after that is S220 around 8.7K, these prices is what I saw in whizz
> 
> beside these two from nikon there are many good cameras from sony, samsung and canon which are 10MP and are priced sub 10K, you can buy any of them as per ur wish and offer being given.
> 
> ...



That was really helpful buddy... Thanks


----------



## surinder (Jun 9, 2009)

Samsung pl 60 10.2 MP @9K


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 9, 2009)

All the cameras mentioned above do not have Optical Image Stabiliser (OIS).
Go for the Panasonic FS5. It has OIS and also records videos in widescreen (16:9) format. It also has a relative wide angle lens of 30mm.


----------

